# 7D Mark II Video - Save to Multiple Cards



## TheLaxPlayer (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a 7D Mark II. I can set the camera to save pictures to both cards at once, but not video... is this normal or am I missing something?

The camera saves videos to the card selected for playback, even when it's set to record images to both.

The cards are both Lexar, a 633x SD and 800x CF. It will save to either card, but not both simultaneously.

Thanks


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Jun 10, 2015)

I R'd TFM. It's normal (darn).


----------



## Jatedaty (Sep 17, 2015)

Messages like this very often, I like to have it.


----------

